# Iyanden army wip- 20/6/13- wraithguard and hq finished



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all ive just started an iyanden army, so this is what i got ready to paint 
spirit seerer
30 dire avengers
2 waveserpants
5 wraithguard
5wraithblades
wraithknight
wraithlord

so ive got the knight done and the lord almost done, no bases are yet as im yet to decide on a scheme for them, also ive got 10 dire avengers done, on them ive gone with a really dark scheme on them to act as an opposite colour to my wraithguard, my thought on this are like the aspects within the craftworld really are dark and incarnations of death following the near destruction of the craftworl and will be reflecting this in all my aspect warriors i paint up.
heres some pics all comments welcome
























































all comments welcome.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice work on the Wraith knight man.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good! Live the subtle highlights.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

looks awesome! really like the yellows


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great work so far man!




djinn24 said:


> Looking good! Live the subtle highlights.


did you happen to be on an iPhone of something while typing this. for what ever reason "Love" always turns into "Live" for me when texting or typing on my phone.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Android phone. It changes tons of random words on me.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cheers for all the comments it was really simple but effective i think


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

The yellow and blue are amazing. Particularly love the bright blue rather than my slightly darker scheme.

The only thing I would say (it may be the camera), but the black areas seem to me like they let the rest of the model down. Just a few subtle grey highlights could work wonders and transform the whole army to even greater heights.

I do feel with the Wraithknight though (nothing to do with the paintjob!) that because it's so big and chunky, it makes the Wraithlord, once one of the biggest and most fearsome of models, seem a little puny and insignificant. But that's a discussion for elsewhere...


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

This is fantastic dude. I particularly like the bright blue rather than my darker orientation. Gives a nice contrast.

What I would say is that the black areas (could be the photos) seem to let the army down a little. A few subtle grey highlights would work wonders here and bring out that little extra quality and bring the army as a whole to a new level.

Other than that I will say this, the Wraithknight (nothing to do with the paintjob!!) is so big and bulky that the Wraithlord, once one of the most formidable, towering miniatures money could buy, looks puny and insignificant by comparison. The fact the new Wraithguard are slightly larger doesn't help either. But that's a discussion for elsewhere...


----------



## shelman (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for the double (now triple) post! My computer glitched out and I though I'd lost what I'd said. So I said it again as best I could. It is interesting to see the differences between the two posts though!!

Sorry again!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

shelman said:


> Sorry for the double (now triple) post! My computer glitched out and I though I'd lost what I'd said. So I said it again as best I could. It is interesting to see the differences between the two posts though!!
> 
> Sorry again!


ha ha thats cool , there are highlights on the black areas but very difficult to see as i used the darkest grey avalible from gw, i could try a slightly lighter version to help the model out


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

My thoughts everytime I see that model next to other Eldar, "Balls that thing's big...". Very well done, smooth application and solid colors.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

That thing is pretty epic! I can't wait to see what new toys SMs are going to get with there new dex


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hellados said:


> That thing is pretty epic! I can't wait to see what new toys SMs are going to get with there new dex


I wouldn't say that it's a good thing it's that big, I could shoot at it from clear across the table, even if a building were in front of it. In all honesty I see this as being more of a weak titan than anything else, which isn't necessarily good. As for the Space Marines I'd love for models like the Chaplains and some librarians recast in resin, as well as expanding on chapters like the Raven Guard and Iron Hands. My army being Imperial Guard is already well kitted for 6th edition (our super-unit, the Baneblade. Our dedicated fliers, Valkyries and Vendettas. We have almost all the things everyone else has haha), so I'd be happy with plastic commissars, plastic tech-priests and servitors, and more detail on other regiments and characters!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I'd agree with that one, I went up against one in an apoc game, first game in ages, could shoot the thing with all 18 lemans and 3 super heavies (borrowed some of my friends grey tanks) idiot wanted to 

I'd love for them to bring in some more of the other regiments again


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Hellados said:


> Yeah I'd agree with that one, I went up against one in an apoc game, first game in ages, could shoot the thing with all 18 lemans and 3 super heavies (borrowed some of my friends grey tanks) idiot wanted to


Another mech player?  Oh yay! Also I wish Tech-priests weren't so broken, so I hope not only can they be made plastic but also be fixed from being nigh useless.



Hellados said:


> I'd love for them to bring in some more of the other regiments again


I've seen art from a book called 'Hammer of the Emperor' that features some very interesting regiments.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I find Enginseers kinda useful, with enough servitors they fix things really well, if I remember it's 5+ then +1 per servitor so you're pretty much guaranteed to fix something each turn. They are definitely written for the wrong rule book though, I haven't discovered if they can fix zooming flyers or Hull points yet. Also making my aegis defence line give +1 to its cover save is kinda cool


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all just a quick up date ive just got 5 wraithguard and 5 wraithblades and a spirt seerer done now and moving onto 2 wave serpants

so altogether ive now got finished and based

spirtseerer
5 wraithguard
5 wraithblades
wraithlord
wraith knight

































all comments welcome


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The warm lighting makes it a little hard to comment fully but they do look good. Free hand or transfers on the symbols?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The warm light does drastically take away from the pictures, but the models all look really well done. The metallics on the Spiritseer look very nice.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah i got lazy and couldn't be bothered to take them out my display cabinet lol, ill get some better pics done tomz, the symbolizes are transfers , then i paint over them to tie them into the models, but overall quite happy how they turned out and currently painting up 2 wave serpents


----------

